# [SOLVED] Turn On Wireless Capability



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, I'm running Windows Vista Home Premium and when I came home today I wasn't able to connect to my wireless router. This laptop has been frequently having wireless connection issues and usually a restart will fix it, but not this time. 

When I try to connect to the router the Windows Network Diagnostics tells me:
"Turn on wireless capability, This can be done by using a switch, which is usually found on the front or side of the computer, or a functio0n key combination."

The wireless is in the "On" position, but I still can't find my wireless. I found these questions on another thread, hopefully someone can help me out.


"Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc
Please respond to all the following steps."

1. Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
*6TO4 Adapter*
*Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI)
Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link5100
Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
*
2. Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
*No.*

3. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
*Yes, the 6TO4 Adapter.*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Turn On Wireless Capability*

Hello,

Try these suggestions:

-Uninstall the 6TO4 Adapter from Device Manager and restart your computer.

-Verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation 

-Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.

Post update after.


----------



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Turn On Wireless Capability*

Uninstalled 6TO4 Adapter, restarted, still no wireless detected.

Changed Computer Browser and TCP/IP Netbios helper to automatic, started service, still no wireless detected. Restarted computer, still nothing.

Removed all wireless profiles and reconnect, wireless detected!! SUCCESS

Thank you very much for the prompt response and help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Turn On Wireless Capability*

Awesome, glad that you're issue has been resolved.

You're Welcome!


----------

